# How often do you rescape?



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how often do you rescape the same tank? I don't really mean minor changes like adjusting some driftwood/moving a plant...I mean full-on, from the ground up, going-in-a-new-direction sort of rescaping.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So far my average is once every 2 years or so. My guess would be most other members rescape more often? A poll would be interesting...


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

i often mess w/ my tanks, so i would say for myself about 6 months


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I do a mini-rescape every water change. Since I prune anyway, might as well replant some plants.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Every 5 months - year. Depends if I'm satisfied with it or not.


----------



## gnovince (Dec 14, 2010)

This is a great question! Just thinking about it is making me want to re-scape tomorrow! I also have re-scaped around 2 years or so!


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

lol, i wanted to add a poll, but I wasn't sure about how to do it. It's just a little tickbox at the bottom, so i didn't know if I would hit the post button and it would send me to a page that would input the responses or if it would just post and look funny. 

personally i suffer from too many ideas, not enough tank. i'll probably rescape as fast as plants will grow in


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i just rescape when i feel like it! teehee


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

usually 6 months to 1 year depending on the mood and if your happy on how it's coming along.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

two times per year.... although I am at 2 already this year due to moving up to high light.


----------



## Jonney_Boy (Apr 23, 2009)

2+ years..

it usually takes me 6 months or so to "get it right"..... then I just maintain. There will be small changes as things comes along but not huge change in direction.

I should add a footnote tho.
This is only for larger tanks, smaller tanks will get re-scaped a lot more often (often with hardware changes too such as adding more light). For the larger tanks I just add another one when I feel like having a change.. lol.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

It really depends. Sometimes I get it right right away and just relax and enjoy it, other times I fidget with the scape for a while. 

But I think if you have a planted tank with no fish/inhabitants, then you can rescape any time you want! I find that so cool. Not me though, I'm a shrimper.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> I do a mini-rescape every water change. Since I prune anyway, might as well replant some plants.


Me 2!!


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

seems like everytime i walk by the tank, always starts as a little tweek next thing you kwow its 2 hours later and im still messing with it.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I generally aquascape as soon as my previous aquascape is how I wanted it to look. After that is achieved I become bored.

-Andrew


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

too often... ask my wife

prob a major scape every year but i do a LOT of messing around with my tanks and a lot of aquarium related projects. Trimming, shuffling stuff aroung and re-planting etc.


----------



## Speaker73 (May 1, 2010)

I haven't rescaped yet. I just get new tanks whenever I get the urge. Of course I've only been doing this for a year or so but am getting ready for my first really rescape in the summer.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Almost every WC my wife moves some plants around.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

My 20 gallon gets re-scaped about once a year, but my 2.5 gets re-scaped every 2-3 months.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't found my scape yet, I keep changing in between different types of styles, wood/rocks, iwagumi/dutch.... If My plants grew a little bit quicker then I guess my aquascaping could come together easier though. I feel like once I reach an aquascape that is something which I really like, I will rescape after like a month. Im so antsy and if im not messing with my tank then i get really bored with it. Right now im trying to do an iwagumi type scape but I need to buy rocks and let my glosso grow. In a couple of weeks i might be doing a wood scape so who knows.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ha! i just rescaped today!!
lolz


----------

